# making a ecaller



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

i need some instructions on how to make an ecaller step by step and the iteams needed thanks it would help so much


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is how I made mine, you might want to up grade to better speakers.

Cd Discman or mp3, I used a Cd player we already had
Radio Shack Amplifier/ Speaker part number 277-1008C $15.
Radio Shack 1 ft. audio cable part number42-2497 maybe $7.
Radio shack audio y cable part number42-2570 maybe $6.

The audio cable plugs into players headphone jack, then to amp input.
The single end of y cable plugs into amp output, then to speakers. I used some speakers I had from other varmint e-callers. Most people buy the Radio Shack PA type speaker. 
I purchased a Cd off of E-bay from Blitskrieg Calls, it is called White Out. $14.99


----------



## duck00 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks ur a big help


----------



## 1Shot2Kills (Mar 11, 2010)

There is a guide on this on this site: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ecaller.php


----------



## Whackin-N-Stakin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a site from were i made mine off of-- hope this helps --- http://gamehogghuntclub.com/Techniques/ ... aller.html


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

here is the easiest way to build a e-caller......... I bought a high power ac/dc boom box, snipped the speaker wires inside, hooked the wires to a connector i mounted on the outside of the case, bought two pa speakers from radio shack, and 100' of 16ga wire......DONE! Works great oh and also Eyes to the Sky Snow Goose CD from this site.....Chris great job on that cd! :beer: I got my boom box on ebay, it is a jeep water resistant type...... http://cgi.ebay.com/JEEP-BOOMBOX-STEREO ... 27b0002e47 one day 7 hrs left on this one


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought a 180 watt 4 channel amp off craigslist for 35. About 6 foot of 12 gauge wire at home depot and small alagator clamps. 2 50watt power horns from radio shack about 25 each. 60 foot of Speaker wire. A 6 foot audio cable at radio shack for 10. I had a CD and Ipod i use with snows on the praire which was 20. small 12v battery. Total about 140 plus i can add 2 more speakers. If you need wireing help let me know it is pretty easy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=80490

That might help some.


----------



## browning_gold (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is the e-caller that I made. I used the same plan that Whackin-n-stakin used.


----------

